# Going to Vegas tomorrow..



## LilDee (Aug 22, 2008)

and I found the perfect carry on bag for my flight






here it is:






I so badly wanted to get the matching suitcases.. but my man refused.. he suggested we take the lame ones we have..






blahh...

Ohwell we got skittles





I know I haven't been on much lately, but now I'll be Mia for the next week.. We're leaving early tomorrow morning! Vegas baby!!


----------



## Sonia_K (Aug 22, 2008)

Have fun and Good Luck. The carry-on bag is cute...pretty girly, no wonder your man didn't want the matching suitcase.


----------



## LilDee (Aug 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sonia_K* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have fun and Good Luck. The carry-on bag is cute...pretty girly, no wonder your man didn't want the matching suitcase. Thank you!
Haha i know, I'm all about the bows, frills and girliness.. I can't really blame him for saying no.. but i still really wanted one for me.. lol


----------



## fawp (Aug 22, 2008)

That's SO cute! I love it!

Too bad about the suitcases, though. I bet they would have looked awesome.

Have fun in Vegas!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 22, 2008)

That bag is so cute, I love it



Have a great time in Vagas, don't forget to take some piccies and share them here when you get back.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 23, 2008)

have an awesome time! that bag is so cute!


----------



## Darla (Aug 23, 2008)

Those black ones are just so generic. I have been flying a lot recently and just about everyone has those. I might suggest at least putting colored tape on the handle so you don't end up with someone else's or someone gets yours.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 23, 2008)

That is uber cute Denise!! i want! haha, love it!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 23, 2008)

How cute!

Boo on your dude... I really want a new luggage too. I feel like mines would get lost in the masses quicker because it's so plain. I have the same one like you.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 23, 2008)

That is the cutest bag evah! I want one!!

Have a blast in Vegas girlie maybe you and your man will win big and he will get you the matching luggage.


----------



## LilDee (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks you guys! I totally love my carry-on! And Darla, thanks for the tip on the colored tape!! I just stuck pink, blue, yellow, orange and green tapes over the handles.. lol

see you guys in a week!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 23, 2008)

That carry on is gorgeous! That is so typical of men...don't they understand we need to match and co ordinate our luggage!? lol Have a great time Denise, keep safe and have fun!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 23, 2008)

Cute bag! My friend made her boyfriend carry her bright pink suitcases through the airport for her. To say he wasn't too happy would be an understatement



haha.

Have a good time in Vegas!


----------



## fawp (Aug 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute bag! My friend made her boyfriend carry her bright pink suitcases through the airport for her. To say he wasn't too happy would be an understatement



haha.Have a good time in Vegas!





My luggage set is lavendar and my husband had to use it for a business trip once. He didn't care at all but his co-workers kept making fun of him. Dorks.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 23, 2008)

have fun!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 23, 2008)

That bag is so cute! You're so lucky to be going to Vegas, I want to go back so bad!


----------



## Karren (Aug 23, 2008)

That is so cute!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 23, 2008)

Hope you're having fun!!!


----------



## Ricci (Aug 23, 2008)

I love that bag!! and have so much fun!


----------



## margaret28 (Feb 18, 2010)

pls dont gamble away all ur accessories money, hehe


----------



## michelle* (Feb 20, 2010)

that is really cute! maybe you can throw some money down on a roulette table and go get the matching luggage yourself


----------



## Darla (Feb 20, 2010)

you should tell him those black ones are just too generic! i had mine on the airplane as carry-on and someone took it! but i had theirs too. the airline helped to make the exchange.

now if i had that matching luggage it would have nver happened!

*TIP: * *Tie a ribbon or some tape around the handles to make sure your bag looks a bit different. and make sure even for carry on you have a luggage tag on it.*


----------



## womens shoes (Sep 6, 2010)

The carry-on bag is cute...pretty girly, no wonder your man didn't want the matching suitcase.


----------



## waterindesert (Oct 21, 2010)

I wonder why your man didn't want to have the matching suitcase



. The carry bag is too cute and stylish.


----------

